# download u-tube videos



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok, I got a new pc with vista. I cant figure out how to download u-tube videos. How do I do it? I was going to download some old Disney videos to play on a loop at my party this year. Who can help me? Andy


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Try the orbit downloader. Or try searching capturing streaming media on www.cnet.com. They test all there downloads to make sure they are spyware free. Good luck.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

I use RealPlayer. It allows me to download any video that is playing on my PC and saves it in the RealPlayer library.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Yep, download real player and ANY video you view (youtube, myspace, etc) a tab will pop up in the corner of the vid and ask if you want to download it...probably the easiest to use and Real Player is not a bad player to have on your puter...

Melty


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Actually I don't have the site here at work, but Youtube has a site that allows you to download the video. Then you just use a converter, which is of course free.


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I do have RealPlayer, but I think the video always defaults to windows media. I'll have to go in and change the settings. Thanks for all the replies.
Andy


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

the easiest one i use to download that sort of stuff is www.vixy.net you dont have to downloade anything.


----------

